# Vaccine Doses Tossed After 'Human Error' They spent too long out of the fridge at Wisconsin clinic



## Robert59 (Dec 31, 2020)

About 500 doses of vaccine discarded at Aurora clinic in Grafton due to 'human error'​
https://www.jsonline.com/story/news...s-discarded-aurora-clinic-grafton/4066746001/


----------



## Becky1951 (Dec 31, 2020)

*Wisconsin hospital employee 'intentionally' removed COVID-19 vaccine from refrigeration*

A Wisconsin-based hospital on Wednesday said an employee who removed 57 vials of the Moderna coronavirus vaccine from the refrigerator earlier this week which resulted in 500 doses being discarded, acted intentionally.

In a statement to Fox News, Advocate Aurora Health said it was led to believe the act was an error, but the employee in question "today acknowledged that they intentionally removed the vaccine from refrigeration."

The employee is no longer with the company, it said. 

We continue to believe that vaccination is our way out of the pandemic," the company said. "We are more than disappointed that this individual's action will result in a delay of more than 500 people receiving their vaccine."

Aurora officials initially said the employee at the Aurora Medical Center in Grafton forgot to put the vials back in refrigeration after removing them. Each vial contained 10 doses of the vaccine, according to local reports. 

The former employee's actions were "a violation of our core values" and have been reported to authorities for further investigation, the company said.

https://www.foxnews.com/us/wis-hospital-intentionally-covid-19-vaccine


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Dec 31, 2020)

I live in Grafton . Sad that something like this happened in our sweet little town.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 31, 2020)

*they didn't say why the person did it?*


----------



## Chet (Dec 31, 2020)

It's inevitable that this kind of thing will happen considering the many millions of doses to be dealt with. There will be more. Several other manufacturers are coming out with vaccines, and eventually one will rise to the top as being the most effective and user friendly. That's why I don't want to be one of the first to take it and prefer to see how things go for a while.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Dec 31, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> *they didn't say why the person did it?*


Not that I have heard


----------



## Becky1951 (Dec 31, 2020)

Pharmacist Arrested, Accused Of Destroying More Than 500 Moderna Vaccine Doses

A Milwaukee pharmacist was arrested Thursday and accused of "tampering with and causing the destruction" of more than 550 doses of the Moderna vaccine against the coronavirus last week, Grafton, Wis., police confirmed.

In a statement, Grafton Police Department officials said the pharmacist — now fired from the Advocate Aurora Health hospital system — was arrested on recommended charges of first-degree recklessly endangering safety, adulterating a prescription drug and criminal damage to property.

Officials did not release the individual's identity "pending formal advisement of charges" but said that in a written statement to Aurora Health public safety officials, he admitted "to intentionally removing the vaccine knowing that if not properly stored the vaccine would be ineffective."

The Moderna vials must be stored between 36 to 46 degrees Fahrenheit. They can remain effective for up to 12 hours if left at room temperature. Beyond that, the drug is rendered useless.

During a teleconference Thursday, Chief Aurora Medical Group Officer Jeff Bahr told reporters that the former employee deliberately removed the vials from refrigeration on two separate occasions — on Dec. 24 overnight, then returning them to proper storage, and then again on Dec. 25 into Saturday morning, The Associated Press reported.
A pharmacy technician discovered them outside the refrigerator on Christmas morning.

As a result, health care workers were forced to throw out about 570 doses of vaccine. However, some people were given the medicine that had been left out.

Grafton police detectives reported 57 patients received those injections.

The pharmacist told investigators he knew "that people who received the vaccinations would think they had been vaccinated against the virus when in fact they were not," officials said.

The value of the spoiled doses is estimated to be between $8,000 and $11,000.

The suspect is currently being held in the Ozaukee County jail.

https://www.npr.org/2020/12/31/9525...estroying-more-than-500-moderna-vaccine-doses


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 31, 2020)

Becky1951 said:


> Pharmacist Arrested, Accused Of Destroying More Than 500 Moderna Vaccine Doses
> 
> A Milwaukee pharmacist was arrested Thursday and accused of "tampering with and causing the destruction" of more than 550 doses of the Moderna vaccine against the coronavirus last week, Grafton, Wis., police confirmed.
> 
> ...


What the hell does he think they're doing to us?


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 31, 2020)

Wonder if it's someone whose reading the propaganda and making their own assumptions and destroying it because they still think this crap is a hoax.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 1, 2021)

Things like this and so many people showing us how crazy this world can be makes me wonder what next...somebody tampering with doses that will be given to people? Why someone would ruin his career by doing something like this is beyond me.


----------



## Tish (Jan 1, 2021)

What a horrible waste.


----------



## Becky1951 (Jan 5, 2021)

A Wisconsin hospital pharmacist who is an admitted conspiracy theorist told police he intentionally tried to spoil hundreds of doses of the coronavirus vaccine because he believed the shots would hurt people by mutating their DNA, court documents say. 

https://www.foxnews.com/us/wisconsin-pharmacist-accused-trying-destroy-coronavirus-vaccines


----------

